# A PART OFF MY COLLECTION



## wicked-fish (Jul 31, 2015)

here is a part off my collection 
will show the rest soon.
Jurgen


----------



## magellan (Aug 1, 2015)

Very nice and welcome to the forum.


----------



## wicked-fish (Aug 1, 2015)

thanks great for having me


----------



## Str8stroke (Aug 1, 2015)

Great start! I have a sneaky suspicion that we will be hearing and seeing more from you. Which light is your "Most Used"? I am guessing S10 due to lanyard?? lol Which is your Fav??? HDS is my guess.

Welcome to the forum. I wish everyone who joined was required to post a pic of their collection no matter size. That way we can watch it grow and evolve. 

Big welcome


----------

